# Book on Preaching Imperatives Without Being Moralistic?



## thistle93 (May 7, 2014)

Hi! Can anyone recommend any books on how to preach Imperatives (do this-don't do this) without falling into the trap of moralism? Thank you! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 7, 2014)

The Imperative of Preaching: A Theology of Sacred Rhetoric: John Carrick: 9780851518268: Amazon.com: Books

The Imperative of Preaching: A Theology of Sacred Rhetoric 
by John Carrick


----------



## KMK (May 8, 2014)

As long as the gospel indicative precedes the imperative, there is no danger of moralism. Use Paul's epistles as a model.

Christ-Centered Preaching: Redeeming the Expository Sermon: Bryan Chapell: 9780801027987: Amazon.com: Books


----------

